# Bootin & Frame Buffer strange Behavior

## joser

Hi guys!

I had an strange behavior when I boot my Gentoo.....

.... I installed on my new lapto ASUS x401 with EFI. I set EFI frame buffer on the kernel and boots great!. But when the kernel try to switch to the video card Frame Buffer a black screen appears, some times it can continue booting, but sometimes I must press the power button to continue booting and sometimes I press the power button and theres's no response.... only a black screen.... and I must power off the computer and start again......

Some Ideas?

----------

## just-22

Just a guess: if you have an Intel graphic card, it could be useful to add:

```
modules="fbcon"
```

to /etc/conf.d/modules.

See http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

----------

## joser

Hi just-22!

Some days ago I red the wiki article and check the kernel configuration. Its all right, an now put the line you suggested in the modules file.

But the bootin procces continue with the extrange behavior.

Looking at dmesg I think this is the problem.....

#dmesg | grep fb

```

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9dfa000-0x00000000d9dfbfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] efi: mem40: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9fae000-0x00000000d9fbb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] efi: mem41: type=5, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9fbb000-0x00000000d9fcc000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xdaffffff @ [mem 0x1fffb000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd9dfa000-0xd9dfbfff]

[    0.182189] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.182194] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.220139] ACPI: SSDT 00000000da5fba98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.262682] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.262773] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.332632] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.333488] efifb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc9000a100000, using 3072k, total 3072k

[    0.333492] efifb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.333494] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.333497] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.337176] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.362114] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver

[   67.234743] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   67.399426] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

```

there is a CONFLICTING FB

I think the EFI FB is having problems with the intel FB..... in this possible?

----------

## just-22

From your dmesg, it seems that the conflicting framebuffer is the VGA one.

According to the wiki (see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml) KMS conflicts with legacy framebuffer drivers, so you should remove them from your kernel config (at least, this is what I did...):

```
Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

    Support for frame buffer devices --->

    (Disable all drivers, including VGA, Intel, nVidia, and ATI)

    (Further down, enable basic console support. KMS uses this.)

    Console display driver support --->

      <*>  Framebuffer Console Support

```

then try to rebuild your kernel.

----------

## joser

I had only enable the EFI frame buffer in drivers section, because in UEFI documentation said that UEFI FB must be enabled.

Whith all the drivers unchecked the conflicting in dmesg desapear.

#dmesg | grep fg

```

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] efi: mem39: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9fae000-0x00000000d9fbb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] efi: mem40: type=5, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9fbb000-0x00000000d9fcc000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xdaffffff @ [mem 0x1fffb000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd9dfa000-0xd9dfbfff]

[    0.182192] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.182197] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.220141] ACPI: SSDT 00000000da5fba98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.262698] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.262790] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    6.920697] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    7.085391] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

```

But the problem persist..... now grub2 boot EFI and the blank screen appears before kernel start to boot..... then press the power button and the kernel continue booting..... 

I cant understan why the power button solve the problem.... this is weird.....!

Another Idea?

----------

